# Weekly Competition 2016-34



## Mike Hughey (Aug 23, 2016)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *R U2 F2 R' F R2 F' R'
*2. *U' F U F U' R U2 F' R' U
*3. *U2 F2 U' R' U' R' F2 U R' U
*4. *R U' R2 U2 R' U R' F2 U'
*5. *F2 R2 F' U F' R2 U' F' R'

*3x3x3
1. *L2 D F2 U B2 F2 U' L2 U' L2 U2 F D' B2 R F U R2 F' L' D'
*2. *F U L B' U F' L U' F' D' F2 U L2 B2 D' F2 D2 F2 L2 D'
*3. *B2 R2 U L U' L2 F L' F2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D' B2 U L2 F2 R2
*4. *B R' U' R' D' F' R2 U2 L D2 F B R2 L2 B' R2 U2 R2 B2
*5. *B2 D2 L2 R2 B D2 L2 B2 L2 R2 F' D' R' D' F2 R2 D L B R2 F

*4x4x4
1. *D2 B' R B2 Fw F' Uw2 B2 F Uw B Fw' R D' Fw R Uw' Fw Rw' B Fw' F2 L Rw' R2 Fw2 Rw2 R' Fw' D U2 F2 U2 L' Rw R' B Uw Fw F'
*2. *L2 F' Rw2 B' Fw F2 D B2 L' U2 L Rw2 B D2 Uw' U' Rw2 D Uw U L U2 Rw2 R' F' U2 L' R2 F2 D F2 L2 Rw Fw F2 D Uw2 Rw' U F
*3. *Uw' B' Fw' D2 B D' B2 Fw F' Uw2 U' Fw2 L' R2 Fw' U' R' D' Uw2 L B' Fw R B Rw Fw' D2 Uw B2 Rw2 D2 L' D' F' Rw' D2 Uw2 U' B2 Uw2
*4. *D U Rw2 U F2 Uw L' B D' Uw' R2 B' F' L2 Uw F Uw U2 Fw2 F' D' Rw2 U Rw' U' F2 L2 B D' U' B' Rw2 B' R2 F D2 R' Fw L' Rw
*5. *D L2 B' U' Rw Fw2 L' R B Fw2 L' Rw2 Fw2 Uw' L2 B' F2 R Fw2 D' Fw' U2 B2 L2 F D' Fw' Uw2 L2 U' Fw' U2 Fw' D' B U2 B2 Uw2 Fw Uw

*5x5x5
1. *F2 D2 U2 F2 D2 F' L Bw Uw2 B2 Bw' Fw R2 Uw2 Fw' Uw Bw' F Lw Rw' Dw U2 L R' U' Fw' Uw' B2 Fw Rw R B2 R' B F' U' B R' B' Fw Dw U2 B' Dw' Fw U L Lw2 Rw' B Bw D2 U2 B U' Bw2 F2 Uw Rw Bw'
*2. *Dw' B2 L Lw2 D2 Rw' U2 Lw2 Uw2 Rw' Dw' Fw' Lw' F' Lw2 F R B Fw2 Uw2 B Bw' L' Dw' Bw' L' Dw' L' Lw2 Rw' Dw' Uw' B' Fw' D Dw' Uw Bw' Fw2 F' D R B Bw' D2 U B' Bw' L2 Dw' Lw' Bw' R2 Bw2 Fw F' D2 Rw B2 U2
*3. *Fw2 F Lw2 U' Bw' F' U' Rw R' Bw2 Rw F D' B' Fw D Dw Rw' U F U R' F D2 L Lw' Rw2 R Bw2 Fw2 Dw2 Fw' Uw' U2 Bw2 F' Lw2 U' B' Lw2 Rw2 R2 Bw' F2 Lw D Uw' R2 D Bw' Dw2 Uw2 R2 D Uw' Rw2 Fw' U' Rw2 Fw
*4. *L2 D' Bw D' Rw2 U L2 Lw R' F L Lw B' Bw' F Uw' F D Uw' U' R2 D' U' L D B U B Bw2 F R' Uw Fw2 Rw2 B' Dw2 Uw' Bw' Rw2 R' B2 L B F Rw2 R2 D Dw Uw' U2 B' F' Rw2 B' L' R2 D' L U2 Rw
*5. *D Dw2 U2 Bw' L2 Uw F Dw2 Uw Fw F2 Dw2 Fw2 L' Dw2 F L R2 Bw2 Rw2 Uw2 Rw' Bw2 F2 D2 Dw' Uw2 L2 R2 D Uw2 Lw' B2 D R2 Uw L' R Bw2 Fw D' Bw Lw2 Rw' Uw' Fw2 Dw' Bw Lw' Uw L' Bw L Lw2 Rw2 Dw2 F' D' Lw B

*6x6x6
1. *2L 3R2 2R D 2R2 B 2R' F2 2U' 2B2 F 2R2 U2 3F 2F F2 3R 3F 2R R 2D2 3F 2F' L' 2R R2 2F2 L2 R2 2U' 2L2 B 2B 3U' 2U' U' F L D2 2D 2B2 U2 2L U 3R U' 2F2 2D2 3U 2U2 U 3R' D' L' 2R2 U' 3R 2B R D 2U L B 2F 2R 2B2 3F2 L2 2D2 L'
*2. *3F D' 2U' L B2 3R2 D' 2L2 2D2 L2 2L2 3R2 2F L2 2U' B 2B' L' 2U 2L R 2B2 D 2D' 3U 2U2 R 2F' L' R 2D 2F2 D L' 3R' D 2U 2F' 2L2 3U2 2F 2D2 2L2 2R' B2 2F' 2R' 2F2 3U' 2L2 U2 2B L' 3F' 2U 2B D' 2B2 3U L R' 2B2 R2 B F' U F L' 2L U
*3. *2L R 3F2 R' 2U 3R 2F' D' 3U' B' 2D' 2B 2D2 B F' D2 2D2 3U2 U2 2L' 3R 2R 3U2 F' L2 3R' 2U 2B2 2L2 3R2 D2 2U' 2B U' 2L' 2B' 3R 2B' D 2D2 2B' 3F2 R D 3U2 2U' 2R F' 2L 2U2 L 2U2 2F2 L2 3R 2R F 3U2 2B R 3U2 3R2 F2 2R' 2F2 3U' R 2B D 2U'
*4. *3F 2U2 3R B 3F F' 2R F' 2R 3F 2F2 3R 2B' 3F 2U' L R U 3R 2D 2B D' L 3U2 2L' 3U' L' 2L2 2U L' R 3F' F' 3R 2D' 2B' D' F' L' R2 2D2 R' 3U' L 2U2 R2 F' 2R2 B2 L D2 2U2 2B 2F D2 3F' 2F 3R 2U2 2B2 2R' 2F' 2L' D R' 2B 3R2 3F' F 2U'
*5. *2B' 3F2 2F2 U' 3F U' 3F' L' D' 2U' 3R2 2B2 3F 2F' D2 2L2 3U F' U 2L R2 2B2 2L2 3R B 2F2 D 2U' 2F2 D 3U2 U' L2 2B 3U' 2B U' 3R' F 2L2 3R D' 2U' L2 2L2 2F L' 3U' 2B F' D2 2D2 3U' R' 3U 3F2 2R' 2B' 3F2 D' 2B 3U' 2R' 3F 2D 3U 2R' 2F' 2D2 3F'

*7x7x7
1. *3B' L D' L2 F' 2R' 2B2 2R U 2L D' L D' 2D 3L' 2R 2B2 3F2 2D 2U R' B2 L' 2L' R' 2D' 2L R2 3U 2R 2U' L2 D 3D' 3U' U' 3B2 2D2 3U' R' 3F F U2 2R2 B 3R' 3D' 2L B2 3B2 2U2 B2 3R2 D' 3L2 2F' 2U R 3B 2L 2R 3U2 2F2 2L' 3R 2D2 3U2 2U' 3F' 3L 3B' R' 2U' F' 3U B2 3B L B2 2B2 2R' 2U' 3B2 F' 2L 2B2 3B2 D' 2B' 2U' 3R' B' 2B' F' D' 2U' F' 2U2 3L2 B2
*2. *2B2 2R' 2F L 2D 3F2 2D2 F' 3R B' F' 2D2 U' 2B2 3D' 3B' 3L 2R' R2 F 3D 3U 3L' D 2L2 3L2 R' 3D' 3L' 3R B2 2B' 3B 2F' 3D2 3B 2L' F 3L' B 3R2 3D' 2B2 L D L 3R2 2D' 3D2 B D2 3F2 3R' 2U U2 3L2 2R2 R' 2B2 3B2 3U' 3L 3D2 2B' 2L' 3B 3U2 L 3R' 2B' 2L 2R2 U' 2R 2F L2 3R B2 U' L 3B2 F2 3D' 3B 2D' 3D 2R' R 2D' 3D' B' D' U 2B 3D2 U 2L 3R' B' 3F2
*3. *R2 3D2 U' R' 2U2 2B2 3U 2U B2 2U' U 2L 3R 2B L' 2L' 3D' 3R' 3F2 2U' B' 2F' L' 2L' 3L2 2R2 R2 B 3F' 2F2 L' 2U B 3U' R2 2U 3L 2R2 2F 3D' 3U' B' 2F2 F' U' 3R 3U' 2L' 2B' D B' 2B' 2F2 2L 3B' 2F 3L' D2 3U 3R2 U2 3R2 2B2 F' 2U2 3B' L' 2R' D' 3U2 3L2 F U B' 2B' 3B2 F' L 2R' 2B' 2L' B2 F2 R2 3U' 3R 2F L U2 3B2 3U2 2R2 2F' 2D2 3U' 2R' 3F L2 2L 3R
*4. *R' 3D2 3U2 3F' 2D2 U2 3F 3R' 3U B 2U2 2L R2 2D 2B 3B R' 2D' 3L' 3R R D2 L2 2B' 2U U' 3B2 3D2 F' D' U2 3B2 R2 3U2 3F2 2L' 3F2 3L' 2D2 3U 2B2 2R2 F 2U L 3D' 2B' 2L' 3L 2R' 2B 3F 2D U 2R2 F2 2L' 2R2 D2 3D' F' 2R2 2F D 3L F' 3U2 2L2 2U2 3B' 2U 3L' 2R' 3B 3U' 3R R2 2B' 3L2 3R 3D2 2R' 2B2 3R' D' 3L' F2 3U' 2U L 3D' U 2F 2D 2U' B2 D 2D2 3L 3R'
*5. *2L' 2D2 3B' D 2U2 B 2B F D' 2U2 U2 3L' B 3F L' 2R R B2 3B2 3U 3B 2F' 3L 2D' 3B 3D U R 2D2 3U' 2L 3U2 U 2B' F2 U' 2F2 2U 3R2 2D 3D2 3U2 U' 2L2 3R 2R2 B D 3L' D U 3F L' 2R2 F 2R' 3B' 3U' 2U' 2B' 2U' 2L 2R' F2 3R2 R' 3B' R 3F 2D' F R 2B' 2R 2B' 3F2 2F 3U' 2L' B2 R 3U 2U 2R2 2B 3L' 2B U' 2B' 3R D' 2F2 3L 2R2 2D' B2 3U 3B 3F' 2U

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *F' R' F U' F U2 R2 F U
*2. *U2 F2 R F' U' F R2 U2 F2
*3. *U2 F2 R2 U' R' F U2 F' U

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *F' D2 F R2 U2 F' L2 F' R2 B L2 U' R D' U2 L R F L2 U' B
*2. *B2 L F2 R' D F2 R2 D F' U D2 L2 U' R2 B2 U L2 U' L2 U2
*3. *B2 F2 U B2 L2 R2 D R2 F2 D2 L2 R' B L' B' F2 L D B' F2 R'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *Rw2 U2 Fw' U Fw D2 F' D' Uw2 R F Rw2 B2 Fw2 F D' U2 L' Rw' D' Uw U L' U' F' L Uw2 L B' D2 Uw' U' L' B Fw' F2 D2 R2 F' Uw2
*2. *Rw D2 B' F R U' L2 B' F D' Fw2 L2 Rw' D L' F' Uw L2 F' U F Uw' L Fw2 Rw' D2 U B2 Fw' L' U' Rw' B2 F2 R2 F Rw' Uw U2 R2
*3. *Rw' Fw2 R2 F L F2 D' Uw U Rw' R2 F' L' U B Uw' L B R' U' Fw F U F2 L Rw R2 Fw2 Uw' R2 U R2 D' U' B' D2 Uw' L Uw2 Rw

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *Rw2 B' F' U' Lw' Fw Lw Uw' Fw' D2 B Bw Fw2 D2 U' B Lw R U2 L B' Dw2 Uw' L' B2 D' B2 R D U L Dw2 Uw' U2 Fw Lw B2 Lw Dw' Rw Bw' D' B Dw' L' Rw' Bw' L' D' Dw2 B Lw' R' F Dw' L' Lw Dw U' B'
*2. *Fw2 F' Rw2 Fw2 F2 Uw' Rw D' Dw Uw Rw' Uw' U' Lw Dw2 U L2 F2 Dw' Uw' R' F2 L Bw' Rw U B2 Uw2 L2 B U2 B2 Bw' Lw2 Fw D Bw2 F Lw' Rw2 R' Bw Dw2 L Lw2 R' Fw' R Uw L2 B' L2 Fw2 L' D2 B' Bw D' Uw2 U
*3. *D2 F Lw' R Uw2 U2 Fw' L2 B2 D2 U' F2 Lw' Dw Uw2 U Lw' Rw' B Fw2 F Uw Lw' B' D Uw' Fw' Rw' B Bw Uw' Fw2 Lw Uw' Lw2 R Uw2 R Uw L2 R D' Lw R D2 F2 Dw B2 Rw D2 L Rw' Dw L D' Bw' L Fw F' Rw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *3R2 2U' 2L' 3U2 2F F' 2L 3R2 B2 2R 2F 2D2 2F 2U2 3F R' B 2U 2B 2D2 2R' 2D2 2U 2B 2U' B2 2U' 2B F2 2L2 3F' F 3U2 U2 3F2 2R 2B 2L 2R 3F' F2 2R 2F' 3R2 2D B' 2L' D2 2R 2B2 2L' 2F L2 2U2 L' D2 2D' U2 2B2 2L' 2F2 D 2U2 U2 L 2L2 R2 3U' F 3U'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *2F' 2L2 B 3F2 F2 2R 2D2 3B D' 3B' 3L2 2R 3U' 2L2 3R2 R' 2B 3B 2F2 U2 2B' 3L F' 2D' 2U' 3F2 L2 2R' 3B 2L2 2B' 3B 2F2 3L2 D2 2R2 3F2 3R 3U F 2D' 3U' 2U 3B' 3R2 3F2 3U2 2U' B2 2F' F 2D U' 2L' 2B' D' L2 D 2U 3R U2 3B2 2U' L U' 2F2 D2 2U' 2L 3B' 2F2 2D 3U2 U2 L 3U' 2U2 L' B' 2F2 2U L2 2R' 2F L2 D2 2B2 U L' 3U 3F2 2R R2 3D2 U' 3F 2U2 F D F

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *U' L U2 F2 U2 D B R F' L U2 R2 U' R2 D F2 D2 R2 U F2 R2
*2. *F B' R' B2 U' D B' D' F2 R L2 B2 U' F2 U2 R2 D' F2 B2 D'
*3. *B R2 L' U B2 R F2 R D F2 B2 L2 F' U2 F U2 F2 U2 R2 U2
*4. *R2 D' F2 D F2 U2 L2 U B2 D2 F' R2 B U R' F2 U' L F2
*5. *B' U2 B L2 R2 B2 L2 F' L2 D2 F' U R F2 L U R B' F' R U2
*6. *B2 D' L2 U F2 D F2 R2 D' B2 D2 F L2 D2 L R' B' D2 U' L2 U'
*7. *U2 L' B2 U' B L' U2 L2 B U R2 D' R2 D' F2 U' B2 D' R2 D'
*8. *R2 D2 B2 U2 B U2 B' F' D2 R2 F L' U R U2 L2 B F2 L R2 U
*9. *L2 U L2 F2 R2 U R2 U' L2 B2 U' R F' D R' U' B F2 L B R2
*10. *D R2 B2 U R2 U F2 D' U' F2 L2 R' F' U2 L2 U2 L2 B' R D B2
*11. *D2 U2 L' B2 L U2 R B2 R2 F2 L2 B' L2 D R B' R2 F' D2 L2 R
*12. *D' R B2 U' R2 F' B2 R D L2 U2 F2 L U2 D2 F2 D2 F2 L2 D2
*13. *B D R2 L' D F B' R' F' D R U2 R' D2 L' B2 R2 F2 B2 R
*14. *F2 D2 L2 B U2 L2 R2 F2 R2 B D2 L' B' U L D2 B' U R U F'
*15. *D' R2 B2 D' R2 U2 R2 F2 D L2 D L' D' B2 R2 F' L2 B R B2 R
*16. *F2 U2 F2 U2 L B2 F2 R D2 L B' F2 U2 R D' U' L' B' F2 D'
*17. *R F L D B' U2 F U B R D2 F R2 L2 U2 F' D2 R2 U2 F D2
*18. *R2 B' R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U2 B L2 B L' D2 R B L2 D B2 U' R' B'
*19. *F2 U' F2 D' B2 U B' L U' F R2 B2 U2 B' D2 F L2 U2 L2 F'
*20. *R2 U2 F2 D2 B2 L2 D B2 U' F2 U B L D2 R U' F U' B' L U
*21. *B' R B2 U' F' U L' B R' U B2 U R2 L2 U2 R2 D' L2 U R2
*22. *D L' B L' D' R' F L B R' F2 U2 B' U2 F' R2 L2 D2 B R2 B'
*23. *U2 L2 R2 F' U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F2 D F2 U B' F' D R' D F2 U L
*24. *R' U D2 F B D R' B R2 B2 R2 F2 U B2 U' L2 B2 U
*25. *R2 B2 U2 L2 U2 L2 U' F2 U' R2 U' L' U2 R2 B' R B L2 D U
*26. *D B2 F2 L2 R2 U' L2 F2 D L2 B F2 R D' U2 F L' B' L F' R'
*27. *L2 U2 R2 F2 U' R2 B2 D2 F2 D R2 B R B' U2 F' L D B R F2
*28. *B' D2 R2 F U2 F L2 U2 L2 U2 R2 D' F' D' L' D2 U' R F R B'
*29. *F' R' D2 R' U' F2 R L F L F2 U B2 D' L2 F2 R2 D' F2
*30. *D' F L' B2 R' L2 U' F R2 D L2 B' L2 B U2 F' R2 F U2 F' U2
*31. *U2 L U2 R F2 U2 F2 R' B2 L2 B2 U' F' U B R' U L' B L' U
*32. *U2 F2 R2 B2 F' R2 B R2 D2 F' U L' D' B' U2 R' D U' L F'
*33. *B2 F2 U B2 U F2 D' B2 D' F2 D2 L R U' B L2 B' D' B' L U'
*34. *U R' D' L' F D2 B' L D2 R' L2 D2 F' U2 F' L2 U2 B2 L2 U2 F
*35. *L U2 F2 R' U2 L F2 U2 R2 U2 L' U L2 B' F' L' F2 R' B L'
*36. *U R' U' L2 F' D R' L2 F' R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R B2 R' D2 F2 L
*37. *U2 B2 L2 B2 L2 D' L2 B2 D' F2 D L F R D2 U2 F' L B L U
*38. *R B2 R U R' U L2 F' L F D2 B' R2 U2 B' D2 B' D2 L2 B'
*39. *U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U' L2 R2 U' L B' U' R2 D' B2 L' R' B
*40. *U' B2 U' R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 D2 R B' U' F' L2 B' U' F' D' U

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *B2 R2 B2 U' L2 F2 U' R2 B2 F2 R2 B D R' F2 U2 B2 R D U2 R2
*2. *U2 B2 L' F2 U2 L' B2 F2 D2 B2 L2 F U R' D' B' U' B2 F' L
*3. *D' F2 D L2 B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 D' U B' U' R U' L D2 F2 U2 F' R
*4. *U' L2 F2 L2 D' B2 D B2 D2 B2 D2 B U' F2 U2 L2 B' L R' U' F
*5. *L2 B2 D L2 U R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L' R' U F L F2 L' B' L' U'

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *U L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U F2 D L R B D' F2 L U' R2 B2 R F
*2. *L2 B2 U B2 D' R2 F2 D' B2 D L2 F L U' L' F R D' F' D B2
*3. *U2 R2 D2 F R2 F2 U2 F L2 F' D U' B D2 U L D2 L F2 U
*4. *R2 D2 B' L2 D' L' U2 L' U' R F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 B R2 F2 D2 B2 D2
*5. *D L2 R2 U B2 F2 D R2 F2 U2 B2 R' U2 F2 L D' F' D U B2 R2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *L2 D' L2 D R2 B2 R2 U' R2 D' B2 R D F' R D' B L U'
*2. *U2 B2 F2 R' U2 L' F2 L2 B2 U2 L B' U' F' R F' U2 F' U2 F2 U'
*3. *U2 B L2 B L2 R2 U2 B' F2 R2 B2 R' U2 R2 F' D B R' D' R' D
*4. *B2 D F2 L2 F2 U R2 F2 D U F2 R' D' L2 F2 D' B D2 L' U2 B2
*5. *L2 F' R2 F L2 U2 F' L2 B2 R2 F2 R' F2 R U B U F' D' F' U'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *D' F2 R2 D L2 R2 U2 B2 U' F R2 D' L' F2 R' B2 D' L2 B F U'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
2. *F2 R2 F' R F2 R' U2 R2
*3. *D L2 U R2 F2 L2 U L2 R2 D' B2 L D' B L2 D' L' D' R2 U' F
*4. *Uw2 Rw2 D2 Uw2 Fw' Rw2 Fw Uw2 U2 L' Rw' R2 B2 Fw2 Rw' B Uw Rw' R2 D2 Uw2 U2 F U L R D2 Fw F' Uw U B' Rw F2 U B' F2 R' D' U

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay
2. *U R U F2 U R' U2 R F' U'
*3. *U2 L2 D' F2 D2 B2 D' L2 B2 D L U' R D F D2 U R B U
*4. *L D U2 Rw F Rw R' U2 Rw R2 D2 B2 Rw' B Rw2 D2 Uw U R2 F' D' R' D2 B L2 R U' Fw' L2 Rw' R2 F D2 Uw' Fw Rw2 Uw' L Rw Uw
*5. *D2 U' R2 B Lw2 D' Bw F Uw' B F L2 Dw' Uw' L2 Lw' D' Uw2 Bw2 F Rw Fw2 Lw2 D Uw2 U' F2 R Bw2 U' L2 Lw' Dw2 Uw' B' L2 Dw' L Rw2 U2 Rw2 Uw' Fw2 D' Uw2 Lw' Uw L U2 B' Bw' Lw2 Uw L' Fw L' Dw2 Uw' Bw2 Rw2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. *

*Clock
1. *UUdd u=-2,d=2 / dUdU u=4,d=-4 / ddUU u=4,d=2 / UdUd u=-3,d=2 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=-1 / dUdd
*2. *UUdd u=-4,d=1 / dUdU u=-3,d=1 / ddUU u=5,d=2 / UdUd u=-5,d=0 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=5 / dUUd
*3. *UUdd u=5,d=5 / dUdU u=3,d=2 / ddUU u=1,d=5 / UdUd u=-1,d=-3 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=2 / dUUd
*4. *UUdd u=-2,d=-4 / dUdU u=5,d=1 / ddUU u=1,d=-2 / UdUd u=0,d=0 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=2 / UUUd
*5. *UUdd u=1,d=-2 / dUdU u=0,d=4 / ddUU u=2,d=0 / UdUd u=6,d=-2 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=-5 / Uddd

*MegaMinx
1. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx
1. *R B' L' U R B' L' B' r b
*2. *U B' L R L U B l r' u'
*3. *U B' U L' B U B' U' l r' b
*4. *L B' U B' L' B' R U' r' u'
*5. *L' B' R' L' B U' B L' l' r b' u'

*Square-1
1. *(4, 0) / (5, -1) / (-2, 1) / (0, 3) / (5, -4) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 3) / (0, 1) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (2, 0) / (-2, 5)
*2. *(-3, -1) / (6, -3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (3, 0) / (-4, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, 2) / (-1, -2) / (6, 2)
*3. *(0, 2) / (-2, 1) / (0, 3) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (0, 3) / (-4, -1) / (0, 4) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -1) / (-2, -4) / (0, 3)
*4. *(4, -3) / (0, 3) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (6, -2) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, -2) / (0, 1) / (5, 0)
*5. *(-2, 0) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (5, -1) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (1, 4) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (2, -2) / (-2, 2) / (0, -5)

*Skewb
1. *R U' L' D R' L D' L U' D' U'
*2. *L' D U' L R D L' D' L' R' U'
*3. *R D' R' L' D' R L' D' L' D' U'
*4. *L' D' R U' D' U L R' D' U'
*5. *L' R' U' R L' R U L U' D' U'


----------



## muchacho (Aug 23, 2016)

*2x2:* (10.50), 5.48, 8.03, 6.04, (4.71) = *6.95
3x3:* (26.22), 22.43, (16.88), 17.17, 22.29 = *20.63
3x3OH:* 40.98, 37.37, 35.79, (47.18), (32.66) = *38.05*


----------



## mafergut (Aug 23, 2016)

*2x2x2:* 5.11, 5.14, (3.15), (5.85), 4.96 = *5.07* // YueHun too fast!
*3x3x3:* 17.81, 20.30, 20.15, (17.50), (20.98) = *19.42
4x4x4: *


----------



## Juliette Sébastien (Aug 23, 2016)

2x2 : 2.42, 2.17, 1.70, (2.72), (1.57) = 2.10
3x3 : 7.89, 8.59, 8.57, (7.29), (11.40) = 8.35
OH : 13.97, (18.96), 14.09, (13.20), 13.58 = 13.88


----------



## Shaky Hands (Aug 23, 2016)

*2x2*: (26.24,) 15.63, 12.82, 16.91, (9.77) = *15.12
3x3*: 26.41, (26.09,) 29.09, 25.06, (30.81) = *27.20
4x4*: 1:42.87, (1:41.11,) 1:54.97, (DNF,) 2:05.96 = *1:54.60* // PB average in Weekly Comp
*5x5*: (3:49.48,) (3:15.04,) 3:33.20, 3:32.50, 3:30.71 = *3:32.14
6x6*: (6:32.42,) 6:33.65, 7:10.31, 6:42.29, (7:46.11) = *6:48.75 *// PB single by 4 secs, PB average by 17 secs
*7x7*: (11:46.70,) (10:33.17,) 11:39.30, 11:12.47, 10:45.53 = *11:12.43
3x3 OH*: (1:41.01,) 1:12.46, (1:05.70,) 1:20.07, 1:18.62 = *1:17.05
3x3 MtS*: 3:13.63, 2:54.11, (DNF,) 3:12.61, (2:43.64) = *3:06.78
2-3-4 Relay*: *2:51.53
2-3-4-5 Relay*: *7:14.06
Clock*: 24.32, (19.88,) 25.95, (28.17,) 22.07 = *24.11
Pyraminx:* (56.86,) 38.56, (18.36,) 41.41, 34.35 = *38.11* // first ever timed solves
*FMC*: *52
*


Spoiler



x2 // inspection
D F' R2 D' F R U2 B2 U2 B F' U F // double X-cross
L U2 L' y' U2 R U2 R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
y' U R U' R' d R' U R // 4th pair
y2 r U r' R U R' U' r U' r' // OLL
y2 L F' L B2 L' F L B2 L2 // A-perm PLL
U2 // AUF


----------



## Jake Donnelly (Aug 23, 2016)

2x2:7.55, 5.22, 3.53, 3.18, 4.28=4.35
3x3:12.47, 12.68, 13.98, 15.18, 14:79= 13.82
4x4:1:07.32, DNF, 1:06.93, 1:05.32, 1:03.75=1:06.53
5x5:2:06.56, 2:18.06, DNF, 2:11.47, 2:26.46=2:18.67
Pyra:9.36, 6.46, 5.83, 3.42, 6.58=6.29
Skewb:7.55, 11.66, 5.63, 8.53, 7.36=7.81
One handed:27.52, 36.34, 29.62, 29.89, 22.82=29.01
2,3,4 Relay:1:32.52
SQ1:44.57, 42.16, 48.03, 56.74, 47.53=46.71


----------



## CaptainB (Aug 23, 2016)

2x2: 4.51 4.30 (3.51) 3.72 (5.10) = 4.18
3x3: (16.89) 15.84 15.86 (13.26) 14.50 = 15.41
Pyraminx: 9.84 (12.53) 8.05 (6.65) 11.03 = 9.65
Skewb: 12.34 13.95 (12.09) (19.29) 14.67 = 13.66


----------



## Abhay Singh Tomar (Aug 24, 2016)

3x3: (22.92), 22.66, 20.78, (19.53), 21.06 = Average is 21.50
2x2: (6.08), 7.00, (7.28), 6.40, 7.16 = Average is 6.86
3x3 One Handed: (38.96), 46.13, 43.64, (48.60), 43.12 = Averages is 44.30


----------



## One Wheel (Aug 24, 2016)

*6x6x6*: (8:25.75), (6:30.45), 7:26.17, 7:23.88, 7:19.02 = *7:23.03 *pb single and Ao5
*5x5x5*: 4:04.56, (3:44.99), (4:24.15), 3:52.70, 4:17.67 = *4:04.98 *pb single and Ao5. 3:52.70 would have beaten my pb by about 4 seconds if not for 3:45.
*3x3x3 Feet*: 3:00.91, 3:20.19, 2:40.15, DNF, DNF = *DNF *Both of the last two solves I bumped my phone and stopped the timer just after I started. Grrr.


----------



## CubingFTW (Aug 24, 2016)

2x2: 17.42
3x3: 38.66 
Clock: 33.20
Pyra: 14.70


----------



## the super cuber (Aug 25, 2016)

*3BLD: *39.60, 36.09, DNF = *36.09 *


----------



## Isaac Lai (Aug 26, 2016)

*MBLD: 2/6 (DNF) *in 47:04


----------



## Mathias (Aug 26, 2016)

2x2: 6.06 (4.83) 6.18 5.14 (6.76) = 5.80
3x3: 17.32 (DNF) 17.73 16.36 (15.75) = 17.14
OH: 30.43 (29.15) 31.64 (36.30) 30.63 = 30.90
Pyraminx: 9.12 8.44 (7.87) 8.89 (9.64) =8.82


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 27, 2016)

Had some network problems but here are five more scrambles for Multi

41. D2 L2 B' D2 F R2 F2 D2 L2 R2 B' R' B U' L2 D B2 U2 R2 U R
42. B2 U' B2 R2 U2 F2 D F2 D L2 U2 B L F2 R' B L F R2 F2
43. B2 U' B2 R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 B' L U' L B' L2 U R B'
44. U L2 U2 L2 U' L2 R2 U2 R2 U' F' L' F2 D B' U F' R2 U L U2
45. R2 U L2 R2 U2 R2 D' L2 F2 D U R' U L D F' U L2 R2 U2 L2


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Aug 27, 2016)

Square-1: 23.02, 23.21, (26.78), (21.59), 24.57 = 23.61 //I was hoping for a sub-20 single but it's still good


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 29, 2016)

3x3: 12.90, (12.88), (15.97), 15.45+, 15.47 = 14.61 [13.94 without the +2]
Pyraminx: 9.15, 9.01, 9.91, (8.80), (10.63) = 9.36
Mbld: 2/2 in 14:15.92 [finally]


----------



## RWL (Aug 29, 2016)

2x2 avg of 5: 2.075

Time List:
1. 2.576 R U2 F2 R' F R2 F' R' 
2. (2.993) U' F U F U' R U2 F' R' U 
3. 1.961 U2 F2 U' R' U' R' F2 U R' U 
4. (1.577) R U' R2 U2 R' U R' F2 U' 
5. 1.689 F2 R2 F' U F' R2 U' F' R'

3x3 avg of 5: 11.756

Time List:
1. 11.201 L2 D F2 U B2 F2 U' L2 U' L2 U2 F D' B2 R F U R2 F' L' D' 
2. 13.321 F U L B' U F' L U' F' D' F2 U L2 B2 D' F2 D2 F2 L2 D' 
3. 10.745 B2 R2 U L U' L2 F L' F2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D' B2 U L2 F2 R2 
4. (14.177) B R' U' R' D' F' R2 U2 L D2 F B R2 L2 B' R2 U2 R2 B2 
5. (10.456) B2 D2 L2 R2 B D2 L2 B2 L2 R2 F' D' R' D' F2 R2 D L B R2 F


3x3 oh avg of 5: 23.183

Time List:
1. (18.239) B2 R2 B2 U' L2 F2 U' R2 B2 F2 R2 B D R' F2 U2 B2 R D U2 R2 
2. 20.895 U2 B2 L' F2 U2 L' B2 F2 D2 B2 L2 F U R' D' B' U' B2 F' L 
3. (25.621) D' F2 D L2 B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 D' U B' U' R U' L D2 F2 U2 F' R 
4. 24.816 U' L2 F2 L2 D' B2 D B2 D2 B2 D2 B U' F2 U2 L2 B' L R' U' F 
5. 23.839 L2 B2 D L2 U R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L' R' U F L F2 L' B' L' U'



2x2 was really nice. All were stackmat.


----------



## Bogdan (Aug 30, 2016)

*2x2x2:* (3.59), (6.98), 5.84, 5.88, 6.02-> *5.91
3x3x3:* (18.83), 16.64, (13.24), 14.71, 15.59-> *15.65
4x4x4:* 1:18.69, (1:12.14), (1:19.57), 1:18.81, 1:18.19-> *1:18.56
5x5x5:* 2:43.40, (2:37.51), 2:37.54, (2:58.81), 2:45.21-> *2:42.05
7x7x7:* (9:09.74), (7:43.29), 8:34.58, 8:59.89, 8:47.28-> *8:47.25
2x2x2BLD:* 1:42.99, 1:32.20, 1:26.88-> *1:26.88
3x3x3BLD:* 3:59.12, DNF, DNF-> *3:59.12
MBLD: 2/2, 12:22
3x3x3OH:* 43.07, 35.86, (29.75), 31.49, (50.05)-> *36.81
3x3 MTS:* (2:57.73), 1:42.19, 1:46.62, (1:20.50), 1:43.62-> *1:44.14
234*-> *1:44.84
2345*-> *4:54.15
megaminx:* 2:41.94, (2:42.68), 2:34.64, 2:36.32, (2:31.33)-> *2:37.63
sq-1:* 41.82, 43.30, (33.20), (1:06.65), 43.59-> *42.90
skewb:* 11.30, (DNF), 11.84, (6.65), 9.60-> *10.91

FMC: *39 moves


Spoiler



Solution: D' B' R D2 R' U2 R D2 R' B2 R D' R U L U' L' R' B' R B2 R' D B' D' R2 D' R D2 B' D' B D' F' R' F R D R2

D' B' U2 * B2 R D' //2x2x2
R U L U' L' //2x2x3
R' B' R B2 R' D B' D' //f2l-1
R2 D' R D2 B' D' B //f2l
D' F' R' F R D R2 //orient edges

insertion: * U2 R D2 R' U2 R D2 R' (2 moves cancelation)


----------



## WACWCA (Aug 30, 2016)

Eric Hess is back at it again faking 2x2 solves
Can someone please take those down, because it is marked as the fastest this year right now


----------



## okayama (Aug 30, 2016)

*FMC*: 29 moves


Spoiler



Scramble: D' F2 R2 D L2 R2 U2 B2 U' F R2 D' L' F2 R' B2 D' L2 B F U'
Solution: U' B' F D F' U2 F D' F' U D R2 D B2 F R' U' R F R D' F2 D R' F' R U B' R'

Pre-scramble: U B' R'

c/e pair: U' B' *
c/e pair: U'
2x2x1 block: D R2
2x2x2 block: D B2
2x2x3 block: F R' U'
More squares: R F R D' F2 D
All but 3 corners: R' F' R
Correction: U B' R'

Insert at *: F D F' U2 F D' F' U2


----------



## sqAree (Aug 30, 2016)

*2x2:* 4.13, 4.26, (4.98), (4.12), 4.58 = *4.33
3x3:* 15.92, (14.08), 15.57, 15.89, (20.82) = *15.80
4x4:* (1:39.41), 1:26.44, 1:32.89, (1:16.90), 1:24.51 = *1:27.95
5x5:* 3:32.38, (3:09.10), 3:49.22, (4:00.42), 3:45.58 = *3:42.40
6x6:* (9:43.84), (10:45.80), 10:12.79, 10:05.49, 9:47.37 = *10:01.89* //pb single and average
*2BLD:* 1:57.59, DNF(1:55.40), 1:19.17 = *1:19.17* //I use OP corners, because I can't 1-look..
*3BLD:* DNF(4:52.15), 4:17.80, 3:48.96 = *3:48.96 *//pb single
*OH:* (21.64), 29.45, 25.42, (DNF(30.33)), 28.32 = *27.74
Feet:* 4:38.41, 4:09.38, (3:47.72), (4:44.74), 4:16.66 = *4:21.49* //pb single and average
*MTS:* (4:43.95), 2:43.35, 2:43.37, 3:15.07, (2:42.59) = *2:53.93* //tried it for the first time
*2-4:* *1:56.29
2-5:* *5:21.99
Mega:* 2:53.74, (2:57.57), (2:28.66), 2:43.85, 2:46.04 = *2:47.88
Pyra:* 7.34, 9.92, 8.81, (5.28), (11.56) = *8.70
FMC:* *36*



Spoiler: solution



D U2 R2 //square (3/3)
B' U' B2 //2x2x2 (3/6)
R2 F' R' F2 R2 F' //2x2x3 (6/12)
(R D R) R'//F2L-1 (4/16)
D B' D' B //EO (4/20)
D' B R' B' R D2 //to L5C (6/26)

Skeleton: D U2 R2 B' U' @ B2 R2 F' R' F2 R2 F' R' D B' D' B # D' B R' B' R D2 R' D' R' (26 moves)

@ = [U F' U', B2]
# = [L' U2 L, D']

Solution: D U2 R2 B' F' U' B2 U F U' R2 F' R' F2 R2 F' R' D B' D' B L' U2 L D' L' U2 L B R' B' R D2 R' D' R' (36 moves, cancelled 6)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 30, 2016)

WACWCA said:


> Eric Hess is back at it again faking 2x2 solves
> Can someone please take those down, because it is marked as the fastest this year right now



OK, I'll see what I can do. (I cannot do this directly when the comps are closed).


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 30, 2016)

Results week 34: congrats to APdRF, Torch and YouCubing

*2x2x2*(31)

 1.32 username...
 1.87 WACWCA
 2.07 RWL
 2.10 Juliette Sébastien
 2.51 hssandwich
 2.87 G2013
 3.00 cuberkid10
 3.22 APdRF
 3.89 JSChae
 4.03 Torch
 4.18 CaptainB
 4.32 sqAree
 4.34 Jake Donnelly
 4.47 Sadimk
 4.50 YouCubing
 4.74 connorlacrosse
 5.07 mafergut
 5.76 LostGent
 5.79 Mathias
 5.91 Bogdan
 6.37 h2f
 6.48 Kestin
 6.52 muchacho
 6.85 Abhay Singh Tomar
 9.02 LipeCarneiro
 10.34 Pragitya
 10.98 arbivara
 15.12 Shaky Hands
 15.84 Jacck
 18.32 MatsBergsten
 DNF CubingFTW
*3x3x3 *(42)

 8.35 Juliette Sébastien
 9.58 hssandwich
 9.81 cuberkid10
 10.55 G2013
 10.74 Isaac Lai
 10.98 APdRF
 11.33 WACWCA
 11.75 RWL
 12.42 TcubesAK
 13.40 LostGent
 13.41 Sadimk
 13.79 JSChae
 13.95 Jake Donnelly
 14.08 Torch
 14.61 Ordway Persyn
 14.63 YouCubing
 15.40 CaptainB
 15.65 Bogdan
 15.79 sqAree
 16.29 YoAkshYo
 16.50 TheSilverBeluga
 17.14 Mathias
 18.10 Treecuber456
 18.96 h2f
 18.99 Jason Green
 19.42 mafergut
 19.63 hagner
 20.03 Matt Piriya
 20.51 connorlacrosse
 20.63 muchacho
 21.50 Abhay Singh Tomar
 21.68 26doober
 21.74 LipeCarneiro
 27.20 Shaky Hands
 28.38 Kestin
 29.66 Pragitya
 31.50 username...
 32.96 theosza
 35.09 virginia
 35.80 MatsBergsten
 36.00 Jacck
 36.71 arbivara
*4x4x4*(26)

 38.97 cuberkid10
 44.36 Isaac Lai
 44.90 G2013
 45.90 APdRF
 51.08 hssandwich
 51.75 Torch
 54.38 WACWCA
 58.18 JSChae
 58.96 Sadimk
 1:04.37 YouCubing
 1:06.52 Jake Donnelly
 1:12.65 TcubesAK
 1:13.13 LipeCarneiro
 1:15.00 YoAkshYo
 1:18.56 Bogdan
 1:23.04 h2f
 1:27.95 sqAree
 1:29.21 LostGent
 1:37.55 Kestin
 1:40.17 Jason Green
 1:42.12 26doober
 1:54.60 Shaky Hands
 2:03.95 Jacck
 2:25.24 MatsBergsten
 2:40.19 theosza
 4:23.15 arbivara
*5x5x5*(17)

 1:27.95 APdRF
 1:39.24 Isaac Lai
 1:42.03 Torch
 1:42.13 JSChae
 1:59.81 YouCubing
 2:07.17 Sadimk
 2:18.66 Jake Donnelly
 2:42.05 Bogdan
 3:12.06 Jacck
 3:23.23 Kestin
 3:32.14 Shaky Hands
 3:42.39 sqAree
 4:04.46 LostGent
 4:04.98 One Wheel
 4:25.74 26doober
 4:26.47 MatsBergsten
10:33.98 arbivara
*6x6x6*(10)

 2:36.27 APdRF
 3:06.00 Torch
 3:25.77 JSChae
 3:54.46 YouCubing
 6:03.89 Jacck
 6:28.62 Kestin
 6:48.75 Shaky Hands
 7:23.02 One Wheel
10:01.88 sqAree
 DNF cuberkid10
*7x7x7*(5)

 3:55.55 APdRF
 5:54.69 YouCubing
 8:20.45 Jacck
 8:47.25 Bogdan
11:12.43 Shaky Hands
*3x3 one handed*(26)

 13.88 Juliette Sébastien
 20.07 hssandwich
 21.31 APdRF
 21.76 Torch
 23.18 RWL
 23.53 YoAkshYo
 24.52 cuberkid10
 24.79 WACWCA
 26.20 TcubesAK
 27.73 sqAree
 27.89 JSChae
 29.01 Jake Donnelly
 30.90 Mathias
 32.17 YouCubing
 34.71 Sadimk
 34.78 G2013
 36.81 Bogdan
 38.05 muchacho
 44.30 Abhay Singh Tomar
 50.19 Kestin
 50.81 LipeCarneiro
 58.07 Treecuber456
 1:01.22 LostGent
 1:09.70 arbivara
 1:17.05 Shaky Hands
 1:22.70 Jacck
*3x3 with feet*(8)

 54.67 Torch
 59.15 APdRF
 2:15.03 Sadimk
 2:36.75 YouCubing
 4:19.74 Jacck
 4:21.48 sqAree
 4:42.86 arbivara
 DNF One Wheel
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(14)

 3.99 username...
 4.98 hssandwich
 5.04 WACWCA
 18.19 G2013
 26.29 Torch
 26.58 JSChae
 28.24 APdRF
 29.22 MatsBergsten
 37.78 h2f
 38.89 YouCubing
 1:19.17 sqAree
 1:21.22 Jacck
 1:26.88 Bogdan
 3:16.22 arbivara
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(11)

 36.09 the super cuber
 53.20 hssandwich
 1:13.62 Torch
 1:16.25 h2f
 1:16.85 MatsBergsten
 1:35.11 APdRF
 1:51.21 WACWCA
 2:00.14 YouCubing
 3:01.15 Jacck
 3:48.96 sqAree
 3:59.12 Bogdan
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(3)

 6:38.65 MatsBergsten
19:42.50 Jacck
 DNF YouCubing
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(2)

12:48.17 MatsBergsten
21:45.38 Jacck
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF Jacck
*3x3 Multi blind*(6)

7/9 (56:51)  Jacck
2/2 (12:22)  Bogdan
2/2 (14:15)  Ordway Persyn
6/10 (50:17)  APdRF
1/2 ( 4:38)  MatsBergsten
2/6 (47:04)  Isaac Lai
*3x3 Match the scramble*(7)

 44.01 Torch
 1:12.88 YouCubing
 1:40.79 hssandwich
 1:44.14 Bogdan
 2:14.20 Jacck
 2:53.93 sqAree
 3:06.78 Shaky Hands
*2-3-4 Relay*(16)

 52.61 cuberkid10
 1:00.00 hssandwich
 1:04.00 G2013
 1:07.74 JSChae
 1:08.24 APdRF
 1:10.87 Torch
 1:32.52 Jake Donnelly
 1:37.80 YouCubing
 1:38.63 Sadimk
 1:44.84 Bogdan
 1:56.29 sqAree
 1:59.73 LipeCarneiro
 2:00.86 LostGent
 2:14.07 h2f
 2:42.06 Jacck
 2:51.53 Shaky Hands
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(9)

 2:26.17 APdRF
 2:39.77 Torch
 2:44.26 JSChae
 3:44.61 YouCubing
 4:11.35 Sadimk
 4:54.15 Bogdan
 5:21.99 sqAree
 6:06.88 Jacck
 7:14.06 Shaky Hands
*Magic*(1)

 0.85 JSChae
*Master Magic*(1)

 2.75 JSChae
*Skewb*(14)

 3.97 hssandwich
 4.41 connorlacrosse
 6.46 Sadimk
 7.05 APdRF
 7.09 cuberkid10
 7.20 YouCubing
 7.81 Jake Donnelly
 7.85 Torch
 10.91 Bogdan
 12.39 h2f
 13.65 CaptainB
 18.01 YoAkshYo
 18.33 username...
 22.66 Jacck
*Clock*(8)

 7.68 JSChae
 12.31 YouCubing
 19.00 Torch
 24.02 Sadimk
 24.11 Shaky Hands
 29.14 arbivara
 31.26 Jacck
 DNF CubingFTW
*Pyraminx*(19)

 3.63 hssandwich
 5.00 APdRF
 5.67 Torch
 5.73 YouCubing
 6.29 Jake Donnelly
 6.38 cuberkid10
 8.07 JSChae
 8.69 sqAree
 8.82 Mathias
 9.36 Ordway Persyn
 9.64 CaptainB
 10.03 Sadimk
 11.04 YoAkshYo
 14.33 username...
 14.98 LostGent
 17.54 Kestin
 22.02 arbivara
 23.76 Jacck
 38.11 Shaky Hands
*Megaminx*(14)

 54.11 KGB
 1:01.10 Isaac Lai
 1:22.57 APdRF
 1:34.32 Torch
 1:37.27 hssandwich
 1:45.46 YouCubing
 2:07.12 Sadimk
 2:21.12 YoAkshYo
 2:37.63 Bogdan
 2:47.88 sqAree
 3:57.79 h2f
 4:44.30 theosza
 4:56.60 Jacck
 8:29.37 arbivara
*Square-1*(15)

 11.87 Raptor56
 14.77 YouCubing
 14.84 hssandwich
 16.24 cuberkid10
 23.60 TheRubiksCombo
 23.77 WACWCA
 27.79 Torch
 29.78 APdRF
 31.13 LipeCarneiro
 42.90 Bogdan
 46.56 26doober
 46.71 Jake Donnelly
 54.89 YoAkshYo
 58.99 JSChae
 1:23.75 Jacck
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(11)

29 okayama
31 Jacck
36 sqAree
37 Isaac Lai
39 Bogdan
44 arbivara
48 h2f
52 JSChae
52 Shaky Hands
53 YouCubing
61 theosza

*Contest results*

316 APdRF
280 Torch
266 YouCubing
252 hssandwich
221 JSChae
210 Jacck
192 cuberkid10
187 Bogdan
186 sqAree
180 Sadimk
157 WACWCA
155 Jake Donnelly
143 G2013
130 Isaac Lai
106 h2f
105 Juliette Sébastien
99 YoAkshYo
98 Shaky Hands
96 LostGent
95 RWL
84 MatsBergsten
78 TcubesAK
76 Kestin
70 Mathias
70 arbivara
70 username...
68 CaptainB
68 LipeCarneiro
54 Ordway Persyn
49 connorlacrosse
41 26doober
40 muchacho
37 mafergut
37 Abhay Singh Tomar
32 Jason Green
32 Treecuber456
32 theosza
25 TheSilverBeluga
23 One Wheel
21 okayama
19 Raptor56
19 hagner
18 Pragitya
18 KGB
18 Matt Piriya
16 the super cuber
15 TheRubiksCombo
7 virginia
6 CubingFTW


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 1, 2016)

getting 0/2 in Multi and not doing my 3rd 4BLD attempt really hurt me


----------

